# Darkhrse99's Tren Train Teaser!



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 6, 2015)

I have a total of 340ml of tren A and 220ml of tren E. I have been on roughly 1 gram of test only for the past 2 months. Both tren a and tren e are 100mg/ml. 

Week 1-3 300mg tren a, test c 500mg

Week 4-5 400mg tren a, test c 500mg

Week 6 600mg tren a, test c 250mg

Week 7-9 700mg tren e, test c 250mg


How does this cycle look? All are welcome to chime in. I just want to make the best gains from what I have, so if you have a better cycle please let me know!


Thanks everyone and I will be posting measurements and pictures and logging all my workouts. So bring on the gains and transformation!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 7, 2015)

Took my first shot last night, 75mg of tren,.50mg of test. Shots will be eod. Legs are tonight at 6pm. I have a new workout partner, so things are looking up for this blast ! I'll weigh myself tonight and take measurements . No pip, so I hope it will continue.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 7, 2015)

Weight 166.3

Leg press went up to 7 plates a side, leg ext went to 205lbs for 10 reps, did some other leg press machine for reps. Not to bad for not working legs for a good 6 months.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 8, 2015)

Weight 167.2

Biceps today.


3 sets on alt db curls seated,4 seated preacher curls,4 sets of preacher curl on machine, 4 sets 1 arm cable curls, 4 sets of hammer curls, 4 sets of cable curls with straight bar, 4 sets of sanding alt db curls.

.75mg of tren, .5mg of test.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 9, 2015)

Weight 168.5 

Chest tonight.

flat bench with the last 2 sets doing 225 for 8 reps and 225 for 10 reps.
fly's for 4 sets, pec dec for 4 sets and 4 sets of decline press ending with 225.  Post workout meal was Firehouse subs  large cheesesteak sandwich.

Started taking clen and will start T-3 at 50mcgs.


----------



## dx3142 (Nov 12, 2015)

Keep that shit rollin dude! 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm trying I felt like shit yesterday and slept like shit I'm sweat it all night.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dx3142 (Nov 12, 2015)

The tren!? I'm curious toward it, looking to do a testP, trenA, Dbol cycle. Research,research, & more fucking research! Keep posting!!!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 12, 2015)

I also stop the clen today and T-3 to see how my body reacts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dx3142 (Nov 12, 2015)

How'd the shred come using clen & t-3 together?! I've run clen before and enjoyed it kinda. IMO pretty much a waste unless stepping onto a stage

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 12, 2015)

I haven't read them both together long enough to really have A good opinion about them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 12, 2015)

Ran them together


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dx3142 (Nov 12, 2015)

How'd you begin the dosing with test & tren? Or was it more of guesstimate kinda thing the first tren cycle?!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 12, 2015)

I was at a gram on test and I just added in tren at 300mg to start, I will go up every few weeks on the tren and drop the test. No I have ran tren before.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dx3142 (Nov 12, 2015)

Darkhrse99 said:


> I was at a gram on test and I just added in tren at 300mg to start, I will go up every few weeks on the tren and drop the test. No I have ran tren before.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fuckinaye! Any Al?!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 12, 2015)

dx3142 said:


> Fuckinaye! Any Al?!
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Yes anastrol (sp).


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm switching to 300mg of tren a and 300mg of tren e a week and keeping the test the same I'm also adding in Proviron at 50mg a day.


----------



## dx3142 (Nov 13, 2015)

Keep us updated! Extremely intrigued by the tren & Proviron combo!!!! 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 13, 2015)

Weight 169.8 tonight.

Did arms for an hour chasing a pump and felt good afterwards. Pinned 1.5 cc's of tren e and .5cc of test tonight. I took 50mg of Proviron today and .5 mg of Anastrozole.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 18, 2015)

So the weirdest thing happened me today. I went to lunch with the guys at Applebee's and did some bullshit cheeseburger with bacon and fries. About an hour later I start sweating profusely just standing there. That last for like 15 minutes, then I start freezing my ass off for half an hour and I put my hoodie on and I still didn't warm-up for like another 20 minutes. No I'm finally warming back into my T-shirt swing a little bit. Has anybody ever experienced this before the only thing I could think of is Applebee's fuck me up?


----------

